# DOG FOOD RECALL!!!!



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

*DOG FOOD RECALL!!!! EVERY ONE SHOULD READ*


Well I was on here yesterday and I noticed how every one has been talking about EUKANUBA dog food and PINNACLE Dog food. So I decied to do some research. Well I came across some web site that rated dog food and on it was those two dog foods. Well they did not score so high on the healthy scale. I use nature's recipie venison and rice formula and it scored 122. Down futher on the page is stated that the dog food that scored below 90 were recalled and you could check this at the FDA'S web site. so I googled that and there was a list of dog foods that have been recalled and those two plus blue buffalo were on it. So I thought maybe everyone might want to check in to this. I didnt read the dates of recall but i don't want any ones pup's getting sick because people can't make dog food right. I hope this hasn't affected any of you but please i urge you to check for you food and see if it had been recalled. here is a list of scores for some dog foods that were recalled. I know because i did check :angel:

As you may have heard, there are many companies that currently have recalls out because of tainted foods. With that being said, let's start with what you SHOULD NOT be feeding your dog. Right now, everyone should be avoiding pet foods made by Menu Foods, Nestle-Purina, Del Monte, Diamond, and Sunshine Mills. If you are not sure if your food is made by one of those companies, you can go to the FDAs website and check out their complete listing of recalls.

Typically, you will want to feed your dog a food that is well-balanced and free of additives and fillers. Avoid foods that are mostly grain-based, especially those comprised mainly of corn or wheat. You should also avoid giving your dog food that has a high salt content. Chemical additives and preservatives should be avoided when possible, as well. The general rule of thumb that I follow is this: If I wouldn't feel safe feeding it to myself, then I shouldn't feel safe feeding it to my dog, either.

Look for a food that has a high protein content but that is low in fat. Make sure it has a good balance of meats, veggies, and fruits...and vitamins and essential oils wouldn't hurt, either.

While puppy foods are generally engineered to meet the specific needs of growing puppies, don't be quick to rule out foods that do not specifically say "for puppies" on the bag. There are many EXCELLENT dog foods out there that are actually "all stages" foods and will do just as well as, if not better than, a "puppy food" at meeting your pup's nutritional requirements. Example: I have been feeding my dogs Timberwolf Ocean Blue (which is an all-stages food) for what seems like an eternity...from the time they were puppies all the way up into adulthood. Their food is almost always more nutritionally complete than run-of-the-mill "puppy food".

I have listed a "dog food grading scale" below so you can see how foods are often "graded" and where some of the more common ones rank. This, obviously, is not a complete listing. So, unfortunately, if you don't see the food you are currently using on the list, you will have to do the math on that one yourself.

Start with a grade of 100:

1) For every listing of "by-product", subtract 10 points

2) For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry", meat, meal or fat) reference, subtract 10 points

3) If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points

4) For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source, subtract 5 points

5) If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first five ingredients (i.e. "ground brown rice", "brewerâs rice", "rice flour" are all the same grain), subtract 5 points

6) If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2 meats in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points

7) If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points

8 ) If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3 points

9) If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points

10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2 points

11) If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is allergic to other protein sources), subtract 2 points

12) If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points

13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog isnât allergic to wheat), subtract 2 points

14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog isnât allergic to beef), subtract 1 point

15) If it contains salt, subtract 1 point

Extra Credit:

1) If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points

2) If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist, add 5 points

3) If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points

4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points

5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points

6) If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3 points

7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2 points

8 ) If the food contains barley, add 2 points

9) If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points

10) If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point

11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point

12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than the first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein source, but "chicken" and "" as 2 different sources), add 1 point

13) If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point

14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are pesticide-free, add 1 point

94-100+ = A
86-93 = B
78-85 = C
70-77 = D
<70 = F

Dog Food scores:

Alpo Prime Cuts / Score 81 C

Artemis Large/Medium Breed Puppy / Score 114 A+

Authority Harvest Baked / Score 116 A+

Authority Harvest Baked Less Active / Score 93 B

Beowulf Back to Basics / Score 101 A+

Bil-Jac Select / Score 68 F

Blackwood 3000 Lamb and Rice / Score 83 C

Blue Buffalo Chicken and Rice / Score 106 A+

Burns Chicken and Brown Rice / Score 107 A+

Canidae / Score 112 A+

Chicken Soup Senior / Score 115 A+

Diamond Maintenance / Score 64 F

Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice / Score 92 B

Diamond Large Breed 60+ Formula / Score 99 A

Diamond Performance / Score 85 C

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice / Score 106 A+

Dick Van Patten's Duck and Potato / Score 106 A+

EaglePack Holistic / Score 102 A+

Eukanuba Adult / Score 81 C

Eukanuba Puppy / Score 79 C

Flint River Senior / Score 101 A+

Foundations / Score 106 A+

Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb) by Solid Gold / Score 93 B

Iams Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Premium / Score 73 D

Innova Dog / Score 114 A+

Innova Evo / Score 114 A+

Innova Large Breed Puppy / Score 122 A+

Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice, and Vegetables / Score 110 A+

Member's Mark Chicken and Rice / Score 84 C

Merrick Wilderness Blend / Score 127 A+

Nature's Recipe / Score 100 A

Nature's Recipe Healthy Skin Venison and Rice / Score 116 A+

Nature's Variety Raw Instinct / Score 122 A+

Nutra Nuggets Super Premium Lamb Meal and Rice / Score 81 C

Nutrience Junior Medium Breed Puppy / Score 101 A+

Nutrisource Lamb and Rice / Score 87 B

Nutro Max Adult / Score 93 B

Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice / Score 98 A

Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy / Score 87 B

Nutro Natural Choice Puppy Wheat Free / Score 86 B

Nutro Natural Choice Senior / Score 95 A

Nutro Ultra Adult / Score 104 A+

Pet Gold Adult with Lamb & Rice / Score 23 F

Premium Edge Chicken, Rice and Vegetables Adult Dry / Score 109 A+

Pro Nature Puppy / Score 80 C

Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach / Score 94 A

Purina Benful / Score 17 F

Purina Dog / Score 62 F

Purina Come-n-Get It / Score 16 F

Purina One Large Breed Puppy / Score 62 F

Royal Canin Boxer / Score 103 A+

Royal Canin Bulldog / Score 100 A+

Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult / Score 106 A+

Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ / Score 63 F

Science Diet for Large Breed Puppies / Score 69 F

Sensible Choice Chicken and Rice / Score 97 A

Solid Gold / Score 99 A

Summit / Score 99 A

Timberwolf Organics Wild & Natural Dry / Score 120 A+

Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken / Score 110 A+

Wolfking Adult Dog (bison) by Solid Gold / Score 97 A


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmm notice some thing...
Purina, Pedigree are not any of the last few recalls. Dry foods that have had superb quality control are always bashed by the so called knowlegeable people on this message board. I never buy canned food because canned food always caused gas and loose stools regardless of brand. People love to bash purina and Hills yet no other dog food company has ever spent as much money on research and quality control.
So while some folks wil call the food I use crap...I have NEVER had to worry about food recalls.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

*here is a list of recalled food*



Sampsons Dad said:


> Hmm notice some thing...
> Purina, Pedigree, Science Diet, and Hills Prescription Diets are not any of the last few recalls. Dry foods that have had superb quality control are always bashed by the so called knowlegeable people on this message board. I never buy canned food because canned food always caused gas and loose stools regardless of brand. People love to bash purina and Hills yet no other dog food company has ever spent as much money on research and quality control.
> So while some folks wil call the food I use crap...I have NEVER had to worry about food recalls.


Dog Food Recalls 
ALPO 
Americas Choice, Preferred Pet 
Authority 
Award 
Berkley & Jenson (Salmonella) 
Best Choice 
Big Bet 
Big Red 
Bloom 
Blue Buffalo (RICE GLUTEN) 
Bruiser 
Cadillac 
Canine Caviar Pet Foods (RICE GLUTEN) 
Champion Breed Lg Biscuit 
Champion Breed Peanut Butter Biscuits 
Co-Op Gold 
Companion 
Companion's Best Multi-Flavor Biscuit 
Compliments 
Costco/Kirkland Signature (RICE GLUTEN) 
Demoulas Market Basket 
Diamond Pet Food 
Diamond Pet Food (RICE GLUTEN) 
Doctors Foster & Smith 
Doctors Foster & Smith (RICE GLUTEN) 
Dollar General 
Eight In One Inc (Salmonella) 
Eukanuba Can Dog Chunks in Gravy 
Eukanuba Pouch Dog Bites in Gravy 
Food Lion 
Giant Companion 
Gravy Train 
Grreat Choice 
Hannaford 
Happy Tails 
Harmony Farms (RICE GLUTEN) 
Harmony Farms Treats (RICE GLUTEN) 
Health Diet Gourmet Cuisine 
Hill Country Fare 
Hy Vee 
Hy-Vee 
Iams Can Chunky Formula 
Iams Can Small Bites Formula 
Iams Dog Select Bites 
Jerky Treats Beef Flavored Dog Snacks 
La Griffe 
Laura Lynn 
Loving Meals 
Mars Petcare US Inc (Salmonella) 
Master Choice 
Meijer's Main Choice 
Mighty Dog 
Mixables 
Mulligan Stew Pet Food (RICE GLUTEN) 
Natural Balance (RICE GLUTEN) 
Natural Life 
Natural Way 
Nu Pet 
Nutriplan 
Nutro 
Nutro - Ultra 
Nutro Max 
Nutro Natural Choice 
Nuture 
Ol' Roy 
Ol' Roy 4-Flavor Lg Biscuits 
Ol' Roy Canada 
Ol' Roy Peanut Butter Biscuits 
Ol' Roy Puppy 
Ol'Roy (Salmonella) 
Ol'Roy US 
Ol'Roy US (Salmonella) 
Paws 
Perfect Pals Large Biscuits 
Performatrin Ultra 
Pet Essentials 
Pet Life 
Pet Pride / Good n Meaty 
Petrapport Inc. (Salmonella) 
Presidents Choice 
Price Chopper 
Priority Canada 
Priority US 
Publix 
Roche Brothers 
Royal Canin (RICE GLUTEN) 
Royal Canin Veterinary Diet (RICE GLUTEN) 
Save-A-Lot Choice Morsels 
Schnuck's 
Schnucks 
Shep 
Shep Dog 
Shop Rite 
SmartPak (RICE GLUTEN) 
Springfield Prize 
Sprout 
Stater Brothers 
Stater Brothers Large Biscuits 
Stop & Shop Companion 
T.W. Enterpriese (Salmonella) 
Tops Companion 
Triumph 
Truly 
Weis Total Pet 
Western Family Canada 
Western Family US 
White Rose 
Winn Dixie 
Your Pet

all these names are from the FDA


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Hmm notice some thing...
> Purina, Pedigree are not any of the last few recalls. Dry foods that have had superb quality control are always bashed by the so called knowlegeable people on this message board. I never buy canned food because canned food always caused gas and loose stools regardless of brand. People love to bash purina and Hills yet no other dog food company has ever spent as much money on research and quality control.
> So while some folks wil call the food I use crap...I have NEVER had to worry about food recalls.


Im not bashing any one or down grading your food I am just try to help people with what i have found. Just because that food works for you doesn't mean it's going to work for someone else's dog! we share information trying to help one another out is that's a bad thing maybe you shouldn't be here if you don't agree with us!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Hmm notice some thing...
> Purina, Pedigree are not any of the last few recalls. Dry foods that have had superb quality control are always bashed by the so called knowlegeable people on this message board. I never buy canned food because canned food always caused gas and loose stools regardless of brand. People love to bash purina and Hills yet no other dog food company has ever spent as much money on research and quality control.
> So while some folks wil call the food I use crap...I have NEVER had to worry about food recalls.


Purina and Pedigree may not be on the recalls, but if you're comfortable with feeding your dogs a bunch of corn and corn meal, then so be it.

I don't consider myself a "so called knowledgeable" person I just prefer to not feed anything that has corn in it.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

I was just trying to let people know what was going on in the dog food world i am not a 
what you referd to as a "knowledgeable person" but like i said i just thought people might like to know whats going on. I care what my pet eat's. I don't think she would care for horse stomach and so on and so forth. I feed her something that when i read the ingredents i know what they are in sted of big long words i can't pronounce! So im am sorry if i offended you in any way but your not the only one who look's at these and i know other people might care.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I hear ya NesOne, some foods are just better for your dog and ones with lots of corn fillers isn't really quality food. I have played the switching brands game for quite sometime, trying to find a decent brand they all enjoy. Having multiple dogs, it can get quite expensive but I'm not gonna feed them crap either.If it's always been crap food, chances are it will always be. Purina straight up sucks. At no time have they ever scored high on nutritional value. 

I don't agree with some of those grading scales, they are not entirely accurate. Companies are changing hands, ingredients are changing...those grading scales aren't updated fast enough to keep up with the market. They give you a round about idea of the quality but for each dog, it's requirements will differ. If you find a decent brand you will get decent results. If you have working dogs, you should feed them higher quality food with higher protein and no unknown sources of ingredients or fillers. It really depends on the individual dog and of course, your budget.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

I just don't get how some people just dont care. I am on a strict income and I buy what i can afford but at the same time i don't have to feed them something that is junk.I agree with that some might be wrong but i was just trying to help thats all


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If I put an ear of corn and a slab of chicken on the floor with one of my dogs, they'd eat both, but I bet the chicken would be gone first. "So called knowledgeable people" who are too cheap to feed something good will always come up with excuses for doing so.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

ok i dont know weither or not to take that as a good thing or a bad thing. I know every dog can't eat the same thing and what ever works for your dog and you can afford it ,great for you! But again I was just trying to let every one know!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hey my dog eats Iams puppy for large dogs that i get from our vets, i have a choice of that or science diet. but hey, kolby eats table scraps. we've always fed our dogs table scraps, not chix bones (Never) had a boxer get ahold of a chix bone one time and it got stuck in this throat!! if it wouldn't of been for my uncle he would of died! but kolby LOVES a good ham bone or pork chop bone ! he eats all kinda things tho, bugers, fries, pizza (which he looves) noodles, potatoes, bacon, eggs, heck i think he eats better than us sometimes! *laughs* but i've always grown up giving dogs table scraps, even the grease (which i mix wif his food) from frying bacon or pork chops. and my dogs have always been ok, i think to each his own. but i do like to feed a food that i only have to feed a cup at a time , not 2 or 3 cups at a time to fill him up. and that usually comes with the better brands of food, you pay for what you get. (as with a lot of things in this world) jmo


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

My dogs get the best if that means I have to pay 50-60 dollars a bag for INNOVA than so be it. That just means I choose to give them the best out there because I want them to have the best. That's just how I see it. I don't want them eating garbage JMO. If I am eating good they will too. And I wouldn't shoot the messenger here she was just letting people know about recalls so TY to the Original Poster even though my feed is not on that list I am sure it will help someone.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> My dogs get the best if that means I have to pay 50-60 dollars a bag for INNOVA than so be it. That just means I choose to give them the best out there because I want them to have the best. That's just how I see it. I don't want them eating garbage JMO. If I am eating good they will too. And I wouldn't shoot the messenger here she was just letting people know about recalls so TY to the Original Poster even though my feed is not on that list I am sure it will help someone.


well thank you because there for a minute i was thinking i was Pi##ing people off or something. I agree with you 100%. If i am gonna be healthy then so is my dog, I went through alot to save my dog so maybe that why SOME people just dont get it!up:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> hey my dog eats Iams puppy for large dogs that i get from our vets, i have a choice of that or science diet. but hey, kolby eats table scraps. we've always fed our dogs table scraps, not chix bones (Never) had a boxer get ahold of a chix bone one time and it got stuck in this throat!! if it wouldn't of been for my uncle he would of died! but kolby LOVES a good ham bone or pork chop bone ! he eats all kinda things tho, bugers, fries, pizza (which he looves) noodles, potatoes, bacon, eggs, heck i think he eats better than us sometimes! *laughs* but i've always grown up giving dogs table scraps, even the grease (which i mix wif his food) from frying bacon or pork chops. and my dogs have always been ok, i think to each his own. but i do like to feed a food that i only have to feed a cup at a time , not 2 or 3 cups at a time to fill him up. and that usually comes with the better brands of food, you pay for what you get. (as with a lot of things in this world) jmo


The table scraps that you feed him are actually doing good to him, because the Iams is just full of fillers. I once read an article from a vet talking about dog foods, and he wrote that you could always tell which dogs also got fed table scraps because of how their coat looked. So if Kolby's coat is good right now, completely stop feeding him table scraps, and watch the difference from only being on the Iams. Then you'll notice the quality of Iams.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

keelahsMOM said:


> well thank you because there for a minute i was thinking i was Pi##ing people off or something. I agree with you 100%. If i am gonna be healthy then so is my dog, I went through alot to save my dog so maybe that why SOME people just dont get it!up:


:rofl: Don't worry, your post was good, and I don't think anyone is directing anything directly towards you, and if they did, just do what I do and say "Oh well" LMAO :cheers:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

keelahsMOM said:


> well thank you because there for a minute i was thinking i was Pi##ing people off or something. I agree with you 100%. If i am gonna be healthy then so is my dog, I went through alot to save my dog so maybe that why SOME people just dont get it!up:


My post was not knocking you or what you feed your dogs.
I was just very interesting to me that Dog Chow, pedigree, and purina one were not on the recalls yet people still call it crap food. People should take the time to see how many millions of dollars and how many studies purina has done. They might see that because of purinas studies we have a wealth of knowledge on canine and feline nutrtition requirements.

My proof on how healthy my dogs are is self evident.
Look at my dogs and tell me if they look sickly?
Some might say its crap...I say its been around for generation for a reason.
I can trust it and my dogs are (IMO) superb condition.

Video of tiny and posse out of the gate - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> If I put an ear of corn and a slab of chicken on the floor with one of my dogs, they'd eat both, but I bet the chicken would be gone first. "So called knowledgeable people" who are too cheap to feed something good will always come up with excuses for doing so.


My dogs will eat both so I don't quite follow the point.
My dogs eat what is put in front of them happily. Dogs do that...shoot...the other day my dogo ate the front half of a skunk!:cheers:

By the way my dogs are all hip/heart/elbow radiographed, thyroid tested, baer tested microchipped and are on HW prevention and advantix...so call me cheap if you'd like. What ever makes you feel good. I feed what works. Why give my dogs filet mignon when they live just as well on chuck? It wasteful and does not serve any purpose. As long as the dogs are supplemented with extra goodies in the food they lack not 1 nutrient. I am sure of that.
The money I save in one area allows me to show and hunt test my dogs. As anyone who travels with dogs knows gas aint getting any cheaper.



















































































So which one of these dogs look malnourished?
Cheap is a bad thing to say considering three of my dogs represent 6 thousand dollars...there are 7 in total...plus the horse.....using resources efficiently while maintaining healthy athletes is the goal.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Werd on the "eat anything." As I said, my dogs would eat the corn after they ate the chicken. Terra ate half a piece of cowhide, which is why the springpole swings empty now.

I don't know if you're trying to bait me into commenting individually on your dogs, but I wont do it. I will say this: Maybe your dogs are "good enough" on whatever you're feeding, but like others have said, my dogs get the best I can afford. And they do better than just good enough; they do great. (And they get their health testing, microchips, and monthly goodies, too. No Advantix, though, since we have a cat. We also manage to pull off a few out-of-state shows every year. On a single (retail) income home, that's quite a feat. LOL)

Here's my dogs on Nature's Variety/Canidae (pre-change). Switched to Taste of the Wild just a few days ago. We'll see how that goes.










































































We fed our Dogo Diamond, ProPlan, Eukanuba, Science Diet. He had spit stains on his ass from coat irritation. Switched him to Canidae, no more spit stains. This is Jedi after switching him to Canidae. He was just a tick shy of 9 years old in these pics. I don't have any good pre-Canidae pics of him online.


















I don't expect that you and I will ever see eye-to-eye on this, SD. But as long as there exists a food debate, expect me to have two cents invested.  It's something we've spent a lot of time debating and investigating here.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I thought my dogos would have sensitivity to corn or wheat but thank God...no issues...other than they are dirt mud rolling horse poop eating beasts! You should feel free to comment or not.
I know whats in my yard. The point of the pics is to show that no dog is in poor condition. Now that the females are getting older they are muscling up and will be getting tested I can't allow them to go hunting in nothing less than strong healthy condition. Dog shows and controled competitions like dock diving or weight pull --as you may know-- can not prepare a dog for the combat encountered when catching Jabali.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I don't expect that you and I will ever see eye-to-eye on this, SD. But as long as there exists a food debate, expect me to have two cents invested.  It's something we've spent a lot of time debating and investigating here.


I have no issue with someone buying high end food.
My problem comes when folks call brands like purina crap.
Perhaps it is not food you would feed....but that does not make it crap.
For instance I do not touch shell fish...
I don't call it water roaches while the next man sitting next to me is eating it.
It is judgemental and rude.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You know, I love the country most of the time. But sometimes it just pisses me off. I was about to serach and see what Jabali is, and my friggin' electricity flicked for no apparent reason. Meh. Now that I can search, I'm not getting any results that make sense. Are you talking about Javelina?

And I didn't call the food crap this time around, although I would. As I've said before, kibble has been around a relatively short time. I believe it started being made during the depression or some other time of famine as a way for people to keep feeding their dogs when they couldn't afford to feed their families. I've looked at the ingredients in those low-grade kibbles, and they truly are crap. Pedigree used to put sprayed dried blood in their food. You can't even make the comparison of steak to chuck with a lot of those brands. It's more like steak to hide. Dogs have scavenged for a good part of their history, have gotten by eating our garbage. But given a chance to eat real meat, they flourish.

Now, a lot of food we feed ourselves is crap, too. Half the things we pick up off the shelf at the grocery store we end up putting back because of the hydrogenated oils in it. That stuff has no nutritional value, just gives you cancer. Okay, so it makes butter and things like that softer, but given a choice, I'd rather use the "healthier" butter that will kill me slightly slower and is a bit harder to spread.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Jabalí

Russian boar...or mix thereof


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

If I thought I could give my dog's a quality diet for $25 for a 40lb bag of kibble, I most certainly would. Just because Purina and Pedigree wasn't on the recall list, means nothing when it comes to the nutritional value of the food. SD, If you are satisfied feeding your dogs Pedigree, that's fine too. To each his own. If it offends you so much that I call your choice of food crap, I apologize. I will just call it low quality garbage instead. These boards are for posting people's experiences and their opinions, so we all have the right to call things as we see them. 

Being as I keep four dogs in a kennel overnight, I have to spray that mess off the floor every morning but that makes me no expert, I am just stating my experiences with the stuff. When I fed them Purina a few years back, their stools were always loose and smelled horribly. I switched them to Nature's Recipe (fair grade food) and the results were much better. I had fed them that for a year or so, then began seeking out better brands. Needless to say, I got them back on the Nature's Recipe after the last experiment with Canidae. At first they were doing great on Canidae...then we bought a new bag and they started pooping out banana milkshake (not in a good way). Im guessing the first bag we bought was the old formula...i dunno. I would love to feed them Innova but for $50 + a bag...I have to seek other options. I actually did try the Evo once but my dogs weren't liking it and neither was my wallet!! A 35lb bag last 6 dogs about a week..and that's summer feeding. I am really limited on good brands around here so I have tried all the mid grade food as well as the 4 and 5 star brands and have had no luck so far. So until my area starts getting more variety, I will keep them on Nature's Recipe with a little extra chicken added every few days as the meat levels in the kibble are low as well as the protein %.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I would have to agree with Madbood. This is a public board for people to post there opinions and learn from other's mistakes or exp and while I believe know ones intent here is to be rude or make you (SD) or anyone else here feel bad for what they feed their dogs. The facts are the facts. corn, wheat, and filler's ect are not good for a dogs digestive system it runs right through them and they are not getting all the nutrients they could be getting from a feed without these things or of better quality feed ... some people don't know this and when they find out they switch to a better feed. I can see the results from when I switched to INNOVA in my dogs coats alone they have outstanding shiny healthy coats all of them. And I am asked all the time out in public what I feed them their coats are so beautiful. So I am a firm believer in you GET what you pay for. Here again it's my opinion so if it offends someone I am sorry I can only speak what I know to be true from my exp and from my own research. Here are some pics of my dogs they have been on Innova for 3 months recently switched from Diamond. Their stools are now normal they have 2 maybe 3 bowel movements a day and they don't stink horridly + their coats have taken a major turn for the better.

Sadie - 7 months 









Simba - 7 months










Ember- 6 1/2 months


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Well I see my words have not been agreeable regardless of my experience. Its all good. You call it what you will. However I know my dogs and I know what they are capable of. I know how hard thay are and my bi anual bloodwork gives me a great picture of their health. 
By the way using the example of food allergies as a reason for calling Purina dog chow kaka does not make sense. Are strawberries crap because some people have allergic reactions to them? If a person is allergic to a fruit does that make fruit bad for humans? Corn and wheat are not poison and millions of us feed our dogs this stuff daily. 
So if you feel the need to use that kind of language do so but I challenge you to prove to me that ANY other brands have spent as much money on animal nutrition research as Purina or Hills?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

NesOne said:


> The table scraps that you feed him are actually doing good to him, because the Iams is just full of fillers. I once read an article from a vet talking about dog foods, and he wrote that you could always tell which dogs also got fed table scraps because of how their coat looked. So if Kolby's coat is good right now, completely stop feeding him table scraps, and watch the difference from only being on the Iams. Then you'll notice the quality of Iams.


oh yea, his coat shines, and i've always been told to give them grease from fat and raw eggs, that it's good for them. so that's what i've always done, but last nite i can tell ya there wasn't anything left after he saw rice, gravy, beef, carrots, potatoes and cornbread in his bowl!! he was a might happy boy with a fat tummy, ........then came the snoring!!! *laughs*


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I have no issue with someone buying high end food.
> My problem comes when folks call brands like purina crap.
> Perhaps it is not food you would feed....but that does not make it crap.
> For instance I do not touch shell fish...
> ...


well, i know kolby eats fish, but as far as shell fish, i dont know what yall consider 'shell fish' up there..but he (kolby) and the rest of my kids can def. put down a few pounds of crawfish in no time flat! and kolby like the heads that's the best part, but that's where all the good stuff is. um..making myself hungry *laughs*


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I'm not exactly saying Purina will kill your dogs but it is not a good brand of food to choose. Like I already said, if you are content feeding them Purina products, fine. I sure wouldn't try to sell anyone else on the stuff....especially on a public forum. It's not like I called Innova, Merrick or Nature's Variety crap food...just Purina. Come on man, honestly. I doubt you will have too many people here agree with your views on Purina. However, they are still in business, so alot people are still feeding their pets this stuff. Last time I checked McDonalds was still rolling too but that doesn't mean I would go to a fitness forum and try to push Big Macs either.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Theory says high cost food is better right?

Well I say through actual experience that my dogs do way better eating Purina Chow, EN or Diamond Lamb and Rice than they did eating Holistic foods. Three different breeds all had the same reaction. So I say if the dogs are doing well on a certain brand of food there is no need to switch it. By the way the same folks that are insulting in their posts are doping their dogs with bodybuilding drugs so how does that even make sense?...lol
"I feed my dog $3 dollar a pound food but when the kidneys shut down I know I gave him the best in the store!"....lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Well I see my words have not been agreeable regardless of my experience. Its all good. You call it what you will. However I know my dogs and I know what they are capable of. I know how hard thay are and my bi anual bloodwork gives me a great picture of their health.
> By the way using the example of food allergies as a reason for calling. Purina dog chow does not make sense. Are strawberries crap because some people have allergic reactions to them?


Ok man your really RUDE! I dont know how this thing turned it to a big fight but im sick of it! I posted this thread because i wanted people to know that some dog foods have been recalled. I also am not makeing any excuses for myself or my dog she has allergiesI can't help that. So i do the responsible thing by buying her food that she can handel. wich is natures recipe. Some people buy different so be it. I never once said your food was crap or anything. I love my dog and want her to be as healthy as she can. Your dog's do great on purina good for them. But if my dog was on that she would be pooping her brains out! She is allergic to almost every thing you can think of. So insted of seeing her suffer with hives and hear her wine because she is in pain I feed her what I do. No one on here is trying to put you or your FOOD out. there just saying it has fillers in it. I just dont understand why if you dont agree with us you have to keep coming back and starting arguments over DOG FOOD!!!!!! I love this web site with out it i would have not known what was the matter with my dog and thanks to every one on here with there "knowledge" we figured it out. So please spare me with your blood work and all that junk because no one want's to hear it crap food is crap food so let it alone please !!!!!!( oh and ummmmm i dont give my dog's drug's so im not sure what your referring to or who ........ and i dont see what so dang funny????


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I'm not saying everyone should buy five and six star foods but yeah, you do get what you pay for. I would recommend at least a 3 star brand. Purina if I'm not mistaken, is rated 1-2 stars. Do you think these people that review the food are uneducated? That we are all stupid for paying a bit more for quality? As far as "doping" dogs, I doubt anyone who responded is doing that but if it makes you feel better to say that about us to make up for being a tight ass with your dog food....Fine. I will not keep going back and forth with you. Have a splendid day, SD.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

MADBood said:


> I'm not exactly saying Purina will kill your dogs but it is not a good brand of food to choose. Like I already said, if you are content feeding them Purina products, fine. I sure wouldn't try to sell anyone else on the stuff....especially on a public forum. It's not like I called Innova, Merrick or Nature's Variety crap food...just Purina. Come on man, honestly. I doubt you will have too many people here agree with your views on Purina. However, they are still in business, so alot people are still feeding their pets this stuff. Last time I checked McDonalds was still rolling too but that doesn't mean I would go to a fitness forum and try to push Big Macs either.


LMAO thats a good point!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

whew!! this is a debate!! *laughs* to me, and this IS JMO, food is like underwear (yes, i did just make that comparison) but just cuz it's rite for one dog doesn't mean it will be rite for another. TRUE, some foods out there are better than others, but like me for example, alot of the foods i hear yall talk about i've never heard of b/c they are not offered where i live, so i buy from my vet, b/c i feel my vet wouldn't carry sumfin that isn't at lest of some good quatlity. since the doc. does have the pets best insterst in mind (or at lest that's how i see it) but i think everyone on here loves their pet(s) and want the best, it's no reason to agrue, i think that Kee, was just tryin to put info out there for us..that's it, no underline reason.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> whew!! this is a debate!! *laughs* to me, and this IS JMO, food is like underwear (yes, i did just make that comparison) but just cuz it's rite for one dog doesn't mean it will be rite for another. TRUE, some foods out there are better than others, but like me for example, alot of the foods i hear yall talk about i've never heard of b/c they are not offered where i live, so i buy from my vet, b/c i feel my vet wouldn't carry sumfin that isn't at lest of some good quatlity. since the doc. does have the pets best insterst in mind (or at lest that's how i see it) but i think everyone on here loves their pet(s) and want the best, it's no reason to agrue, i think that Kee, was just tryin to put info out there for us..that's it, no underline reason.


Hey chic4pits it's ok I am not knocking anyone for what they feed just an FYI vets are paid big bucks to push science diet so of course they will recommend it but it does not mean that it is the best thing for your dog will it kill your dog? Not unless you buy a bad batch of food but is it the best thing for your dog? No way! . The food I feed I have to travel 4 exits to buy at a groomers. So yes these foods are sometimes hard to find. But it's worth it to me. Kinda like organic dog food if you will LOL.  Without all the filler's and yucky stuff that is the big difference these 5+ star feeds carry a more balanced nutritional value and the dog absorbs it all and they don't have all the filler's and ingredients that are known to cause digestive problems in canines.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i guess that's why we've always fed our dogs table scraps too, i see ur point sadie, i wasn't speaking to a certain person , just speaking in general. but for me, it would take more than a few exits to get to a town that 'might' sale those brands of foods. the next biggest town would be about a 2 hr. drive from where i'm at.then u would have to factor in the price of gas (b/c i drive a suv that laughs at 40 bucks, but wif 6 ppl in my family i have no choice, well 7 counting kolby cuz he loves to ride) so that gets pretty pricey, i know you pay for what you get, but Iams isn't cheap ..or at lest not here.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Gah! It's the Harry Potter leash again!

I just figured I'd share this interesting bit of reading that I uncovered last night when I was trying to find articles on the origin of dog food. It really illustrates (to me) how big name companies got on the pet food bandwagon as a way to dispose of their by-products. Goes into an ad at the end, but the info is still good.

_The History of Pet Food
_To most people, the concept of prepared pet food makes perfect sense and they don't question it for a second. Pets eat pet food and people eat people food. Well, that wasn't always the case. In truth, extruded pet food pellets as we know them today aren't quite 50 years old.

Before the advent of pet foods, most dogs and cats lived off of grains, meats, table scraps and homemade food from their owners. It wasn't until the mid-1800's that the world saw its first food made specifically for dogs. An American electrician, James Spratt concocted the first dog treat. Living in London at the time, he witnessed dogs around a ship yard eating scraps of discarded biscuits. A light bulb went off in his head and shortly thereafter he introduced his dog food, made up of wheat meals, vegetables and meat. His company flourished and by 1890 he was taken over by a large corporation and production had begun in the United States as well.

But it wasn't until the early 1900's that pet food really caught on. Canned horse meat was introduced in the United States under the Ken-L-Ration brand after WWI as a means to dispose of deceased horses. The 1930's saw the introduction of canned cat food and dry meat-meal dog food by the Gaines Food Co. During WWII metal used for cans was set aside for the war effort, which nearly ruined the canned pet food industry. But by the time WWII ended, pet food was off and running again, and sales had reached $200 million. For companies such as Nabisco, Quaker Oats, and General Foods, pet food represented an opportunity to market by-products as a profitable source of income. The number one benefit was convenience, and with the economy booming, people could now afford the luxury of pet food. At first, canned pet food was the primary type sold, but by 1956 the first extruded pet foods were hitting store shelves. Extrusion is the process by which pet foods are formed into pellets, and then sprayed with synthetic nutrients to compensate for nutrition lost during processing.

Success continued throughout the 60's and 70's as companies began to diversify flavors and refine the extrusion technology. The 80's saw the introduction of ailment-specific diets such as those offered by Hill's Pet Nutrition. Around the same time, our company was first established. In 1985 Sojourner Farms was launched as an attempt to set aside technology and simplify pet food to resemble simple, real food like those which humans eat (in addition to our all natural dog treats). Since then, many "innovations" have been introduced by other companies including natural pet foods, semi-moist, vacuum-packed, frozen, freeze-dried, and breed-specific pet foods. The pet food industry has grown to $15 billion in annual sales, dominated by multi-national corporations such as Heinz and Nestle. Ironically, as a result of dog health problems we're now seeing a trend toward natural, holistic, raw, and yes, homemade, human-quality pet foods - not too different from the type of foods folks fed their pets before pet food ever existed.

Source: The History of Pet Food​


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

keelahsMOM said:


> Ok man your really RUDE! I dont know how this thing turned it to a big fight but im sick of it! I posted this thread because i wanted people to know that some dog foods have been recalled. I also am not makeing any excuses for myself or my dog she has allergiesI can't help that. So i do the responsible thing by buying her food that she can handel. wich is natures recipe. Some people buy different so be it. I never once said your food was crap or anything. I love my dog and want her to be as healthy as she can. Your dog's do great on purina good for them. But if my dog was on that she would be pooping her brains out! She is allergic to almost every thing you can think of. So insted of seeing her suffer with hives and hear her wine because she is in pain I feed her what I do. No one on here is trying to put you or your FOOD out. there just saying it has fillers in it. I just dont understand why if you dont agree with us you have to keep coming back and starting arguments over DOG FOOD!!!!!! I love this web site with out it i would have not known what was the matter with my dog and thanks to every one on here with there "knowledge" we figured it out. So please spare me with your blood work and all that junk because no one want's to hear it crap food is crap food so let it alone please !!!!!!( oh and ummmmm i dont give my dog's drug's so im not sure what your referring to or who ........ and i dont see what so dang funny????


As I said before ...my posts had NOTHING to do with YOU or Your dog. It was aimed at people who had been ...not so nice in their opinion of my choices.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Man---ken L ration and Alpo cans used to give my dogs explosive diarrhea! Thats one of the reasons why I feed only dry kibble and left overs and/or raw foods.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

baha, good post..nice info.
just wondering tho, what does an electrican know about dog food?! *laughs*
as i said, kolby eats table scraps, in all my years our dogs have always eaten table scraps. that's what i learned from my g'pa. he always fed his **** dogs like that, i dont ever 'member him buying dog food.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Theory says high cost food is better right?
> 
> Well I say through actual experience that my dogs do way better eating Purina Chow, EN or Diamond Lamb and Rice than they did eating Holistic foods. Three different breeds all had the same reaction. So I say if the dogs are doing well on a certain brand of food there is no need to switch it. By the way the same folks that are insulting in their posts are doping their dogs with bodybuilding drugs so how does that even make sense?...lol
> "I feed my dog $3 dollar a pound food but when the kidneys shut down I know I gave him the best in the store!"....lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just curious what makes you think anyone here dopes their dog up on body building drugs??? Vitamins and fish oil are not body building drugs unless your just assuming this I never heard anyone here say they use body building drugs on their dogs!


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah i was kinda wondering the same thing i have never heard of any one talk about things like that or say anything about that kinda stuff


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> baha, good post..nice info.
> just wondering tho, what does an electrican know about dog food?! *laughs*


Probably about as much as some of the companies that make dog food nowadays. LOL The fact that stores can still sell food like Ol' Roy is just astonishing to me.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I really don't think this is going any where. Each person has the right to feed the food that works bet for them. I have feed alot of different foods from Purina to Solid Gold. I know lots of good looking dogs that live off of Tuffy's dog food. The fact remains that we all have different incomes we all have different standards. It was a great informative posts OP but I'm closing it.


----------

